# Autoglym EGP at B&Q



## EoinE (Feb 5, 2011)

I was in B&Q today and noticed they have started doing some car stuff.


500ml of Extra gloss protection was €11.50, I think it's about €17+ in halfords if anyone is looking for some.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah and their doin 3 for 2 got litre shampoo 500ml of both glass polish and instant tyre dressing for €15.50!

You could get 3 egp for €22!!!!!

Also got 18 kent mf's for €6.80

I also got an LED tourch for €6.60 very bright might help see some swirls, not bad for the price


----------



## EoinE (Feb 5, 2011)

OU nice haul


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Went in for some clear buckets see if they had them but when i seen this deal i forgot to look :wall:

Then when i paid i ran ha feel like i was after robbing them:driver:
:car:


----------

